# My Craigslist Score.



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I was on Hobbytalk earlier tonight looking at rdm95's Craiglist Score and thought I'd check Craigslist. I found some good cars.

The Aurora Trucks are in great shape. No wear on the pickup shoes and two boxes, 1 for the dump truck and 1 for the stake truck.

The Mustang Body has been painted and I'm going to restore it. The top color is red as is the body. 

I called the seller and he said he'd posted the ad 5 minutes earlier. I drove over there there tonight and gave him $75.00 for them.

Randy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Killer Jackpot....you better buy a lotto ticket too Nut!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

You lucky bastard!!!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I am lucky. As I was driving over to pick them up, the seller told me he recieved two calls about them. 

My wife was leary about me going to Mishawaka to get them. But I learned that you got to take advantage of a good deal when it pops up.

Randy.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

nice score Randy:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats NUT.
way to go.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

What an Awesome Grab A/FX Nut. :thumbsup:
Nothing wrong with being at the right place at the right time.
A few minutes later and you could have totally missed that deal.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Timing is everything! Great score!

What's the back story? Were they his? Family member? Bought them to resell? Does he have a track? More cars?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Marty said:


> Timing is everything! Great score!
> 
> What's the back story? Were they his? Family member? Bought them to resell? Does he have a track? More cars?
> 
> ...


The seller told me he has been trying to get them for years. He told me his brother-in-law had them in storage for years. The Dump Trucks, Tow Truck, and Stake Truck have no wear on the pickup shoes. The seller told me that he believes his brother-in-law never had them on the track. Unfortunately his inlaw has fallen on hard times and needed to sell them. 

The Mustang body needs the bad paint job removed and the #3 Indy car must've been too close to the paint can during the paint job. 

The Hot Rod as well as the Indy cars have wear on the pickup shoes. I've recently had the desire to collect a couple of the Indy cars. I've grown to like them.

Randy.


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

Excellent deal! You did very well!

David S


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice snag. trucks are a blast to race.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

WAY to go Randy!!! Very cool. 

Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice one!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Randy,

Cool Beans that you got these nice old cars and trucks!! 

Bz


----------

